# Something for nothing



## BlondeAverageReader (Jan 9, 2018)

New cushion covers from nearly new, but now unwanted homemade curtains.
All because l wanted new cushion pads and forgot to measure the old ones!




Total cost £9  for 4 new cushions.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 15, 2018)

Sounds like a good deal and no one else will have them
....they are unique, also, looks like the material has
a vintage look to it...
I’ve always loved all things vintage, esp. 30’s & 40’s
In high school I started wearing 40’s and 50’s fur coats 
in winter, painted my long finger nails red and 
introduced clogs to my all girl Catholic high school, in
1970... yeah, they thought I was crazy...in my 
twenties I had a fabulous collection!


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (May 16, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Sounds like a good deal and no one else will have them
> ....they are unique, also, looks like the material has
> a vintage look to it...
> I’ve always loved all things vintage, esp. 30’s & 40’s
> ...



I grew up in a family that made-do and mended, my parents learned how to knit, sow and DIY, so l picked up these skills early (all except the knitting, life’s too short) All my curtains and cushions are one off homemade creations, sadly fabric shops are now disappearing fast.

Love the idea of a Catholic school girl in vintage fur coat, red nails and clogs, boy! they must have been more tolerant than the Catholic schools some of my friends went to, horror stories abound.

I too love things from the 40s, l married one.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 16, 2018)

At one point, I was the thrift store queen, have you
had any luck in second hand stores, Goodwill, 
Salvation Army?

No horror stories to tell... all good...but I have heard 
a few from people...

I wish I had the patience and talent to sew more than
a button. 
Many years ago, I gratefully discovered a wedding 
seamstress who also worked out of her home, we 
collaborated on some cool and unique pieces together. 

Also, I have found some vintage fabric, cheap, at 
estate sales.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (May 16, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> At one point, I was the thrift store queen, have you
> had any luck in second hand stores, Goodwill,
> Salvation Army?
> 
> ...



We now have a huge number of Charity Shops in our High Streets, they get cheaper rents so are filling the gaps left by small failing businesses. I remember a few years ago l wanted a simple heavyweight duffel coat, the only ones being sold were thin lightweight and in a range of bright gaudy colours. Found exactly what l wanted in an Oxfam shop, only a few pounds too. 
We find them great for secondhand books, once read we put them in the charity collection bags and off they go again.


----------



## candicame (Jul 18, 2019)

Super cute!  I do stuff like this all the time!  

But because I do that I never throw fabric away so I have become a crazy hoarder :disillusionment:


----------



## BlondeAverageReader (Jul 19, 2019)

*Removed from my neighbours rubbish.*

Helping my neighbour sort out a load of unwanted stuff l noticed this slightly tatty basket thrown in the bin, had a vision, grabbed basket lined it with plastic and half hour later had this pretty pot.
I know it won’t last long but it’s going out in style.


----------

